# Does Youtube Live TV service work on TiVo?



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, I just got notified that the new Youtube Live TV service is now offered in my area (Atlanta). They are offering a free month (then $35/month). While it doesn't appear to offer quite as many channels as some of the others (Turner networks are missing), it does have a fairly good selection along with live TV of ALL our local networks (NBC, ABC, Fox and CBS) & a so-called cloud DVR service.

While I may give it a try, I was wondering if this service will work with the Youtube interface on my TiVo Roamios? I'm not seeing it mentioned in their devices so am thinking probably not. Just wondering


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Sorry, no. You Tube TV uses its own app, separate from the main YouTube app. Right now, it's only on mobile devices and the only way to watch it on a TV is via Chromecast.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You're never going to see a cable replacement streaming app on Tivo, IMO. I am surprised that they never wanted to do this for the OTA-only boxes though.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

That's too bad because TIVO is becoming a dinosaur and will have to evolve. I thought that when they announce the Bolt they were going to become an all in one Streaming and content solution. Sadly it seams they are locked into the old school cable box mentality. Everything is moving to the cloud and even traditional cable services are coming around to the fact that the old days of distributing over cable is moving to the internet.
When my current Tivo Roamio dies I will not replace it with another Tivo. Instead I will look into something like the Tablo or similar setup that will allow me to use my FireTV or Roku Apps in a one box solution. I no longer subscribe to traditional cable and rely on OTA and Streaming apps. I do not even really need a DVR all that much anymore because most stuff is available on demand or I can DVR my programs in the cloud.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Or you could get a universal remote, and every app/source would be one button press away.

Problems with on demand are limited availability and unskippable commercials, tons of them. I'll stick with Tivo where I still have at least some control.


----------



## Baileywc (Jan 28, 2010)

Was really excited to begin using TIVO. Was tired of renting my DVR. Unfortunately, I really want to cut the cable at the same time and found out Youtube TV does not work on TIVO. This is a really bummer. I would pay anything to get away from Comcast!


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

YouTube TV is designed to replace your TiVo not be used with your TiVo.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Baileywc said:


> Was really excited to begin using TIVO. Was tired of renting my DVR. Unfortunately, I really want to cut the cable at the same time and found out Youtube TV does not work on TIVO. This is a really bummer. I would pay anything to get away from Comcast!


If you're really interested in YouTube TV, you should do the free trial. Understand that, right now, they don't have a YouTube TV app for any TV-connected devices like Roku, Apple TV, Fire TV, etc. So you would use their app on your Android phone/tablet or iPhone/iPad. Then you could cast whatever you want to watch to your TV if you have a Chromecast or an Apple TV connected to the TV. (To cast to an Apple TV, I think you have to use the YouTube TV app on an iPhone/iPad, but you can cast to a Chromecast from either an Android device or an iPhone/iPad.)

Google will give you a free trial (not sure if it's one month or 14 days now). If you keep it and pay the regular price ($35) for another month, they'll give you a free Chromecast for your TV if you don't already have one. So you could just check it out for free on your phone for the trial period (while you do you real TV watching with Comcast) and if you like it, keep YouTube TV and watch it with the free Chromecast they send you.

I personally would not like using my phone/tablet as the remote control and casting everything from it to the TV but some people (young ones, especially) don't seem to mind that. Meanwhile, Google has said that they will be rolling out a YouTube TV app for at least some TV devices (Roku, etc.) this fall.


----------



## Steve H. (Sep 25, 2017)

Meanwhile, Google has said that they will be rolling out a YouTube TV app for at least some TV devices (Roku, etc.) this fall.[/QUOTE]


NashGuy said:


> If you're really interested in YouTube TV, you should do the free trial. Understand that, right now, they don't have a YouTube TV app for any TV-connected devices like Roku, Apple TV, Fire TV, etc. So you would use their app on your Android phone/tablet or iPhone/iPad. Then you could cast whatever you want to watch to your TV if you have a Chromecast or an Apple TV connected to the TV. (To cast to an Apple TV, I think you have to use the YouTube TV app on an iPhone/iPad, but you can cast to a Chromecast from either an Android device or an iPhone/iPad.)
> 
> Google will give you a free trial (not sure if it's one month or 14 days now). If you keep it and pay the regular price ($35) for another month, they'll give you a free Chromecast for your TV if you don't already have one. So you could just check it out for free on your phone for the trial period (while you do you real TV watching with Comcast) and if you like it, keep YouTube TV and watch it with the free Chromecast they send you.
> 
> I personally would not like using my phone/tablet as the remote control and casting everything from it to the TV but some people (young ones, especially) don't seem to mind that. Meanwhile, Google has said that they will be rolling out a YouTube TV app for at least some TV devices (Roku, etc.) this fall.


----------



## Steve H. (Sep 25, 2017)

I hope you are correct about a Google YouTubeTV app for the Roku. What I cannot understand about my TiVo Roamio is that the regular YouTube app ALLOWS me to cast to the TiVo. However, the YouTubeTV app doesn't see or recognize the TiVo (??????). I just bought a Roamio last month (after the demise of SimpleTV) and I really LOVE it ! However, I live in an area with hills and my OTA reception can be so-so on some stations. I'm trying YouTubeTV to see if I can overcome this reception and to see if their dvr is good for me ... I LOVE to time shift ! I have a 2nd gen. Chromecast for another TV, but would prefer it for my main TV. We'll see ... work in progress ....


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Steve H. said:


> I hope you are correct about a Google YouTubeTV app for the Roku. What I cannot understand about my TiVo Roamio is that the regular YouTube app ALLOWS me to cast to the TiVo. However, the YouTubeTV app doesn't see or recognize the TiVo (??????). I just bought a Roamio last month (after the demise of SimpleTV) and I really LOVE it ! However, I live in an area with hills and my OTA reception can be so-so on some stations. I'm trying YouTubeTV to see if I can overcome this reception and to see if their dvr is good for me ... I LOVE to time shift ! I have a 2nd gen. Chromecast for another TV, but would prefer it for my main TV. We'll see ... work in progress ....


Casting doesn't actually send video from your phone/tablet/computer to your TiVo, it sends instructions to start the YouTube app and play a certain video on your TiVo. So the net effect is you are still limited by the YouTube app on your TiVo.


----------



## MT Seats (Sep 26, 2017)

Recently, took advantage of a TIVO offer to upgrade my Premier unit(s) to a Bolt. Like most, I am always exploring value based options. I don't hate Comcast or blame them for wanting to make a profit. They are however, certainly taking advantage of their market position in my area with zero competition. YouTubeTV represents a disruptive force that stands to change this dynamic. Accessing YouTubeTV from a TIVO would be far more convenient than dealing with my phone/tablet and a Chromecast device. Memo to Google and TiVO - work together and add value to your products and services!!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

So far YouTube tv is gargabe, there is no 8-10' app on any platform to use with a remote. all point and click


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

YouTube TV has tweeted that they are currently "working on perfecting" native apps for both Android TV (Nvidia Shield TV, Mi Box) and Roku, although they couldn't provide an ETA. But they had said some time ago that they expected new apps to arrive this fall, so maybe we'll see those platforms supported soon.
YouTube confirms a YouTube TV app for Android TV and Roku are in the works - Pixel Spot

Google will be rolling out their first big ad push for YouTube TV during the World Series, beginning Oct. 24. It would make a lot of sense to have their Roku and Android TV apps available by then, to take full advantage of the big ad splash. (I can imagine TV viewers first learning of YouTube TV during the Series only to immediately dismiss it when they find out it's only accessible on mobile devices.)

Given Google/YouTube's historically strong support for Apple devices, I would bet they're currently working on an Apple TV app too. Fire TV will probably not be supported, if I had to guess, due to the ongoing estrangement between Google and Amazon. Fire TV doesn't even have an official YouTube app.


----------



## drchristo (Mar 5, 2017)

YouTubeTv is great and getting better. they just announced support for Roku and other devices:
YouTube TV is now available on select Roku devices

I can watch YouTubeTV natively on my Samsung TV and my Roku TV. If Tivo doesn't make a deal and support YouTubeTV - Tivo will be losing me as a customer AND i will have a bolt and a mini to sell.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Go talk with YouTube and encourage them to enable it or write a separate app.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

drchristo said:


> YouTubeTv is great and getting better. they just announced support for Roku and other devices:
> YouTube TV is now available on select Roku devices
> 
> I can watch YouTubeTV natively on my Samsung TV and my Roku TV. If Tivo doesn't make a deal and support YouTubeTV - Tivo will be losing me as a customer AND i will have a bolt and a mini to sell.


If you can watch on your Samsung and your Roku, why do you need Tivo to stream YouTubeTV?

LMK when YouTubeTV has a commercial SKIP command (FF sucks in the Cloud), and when they allow skipping of All commercials.
YouTube TV Will Force You to Watch Ads on Many DVR'd Shows


----------



## drchristo (Mar 5, 2017)

jrtroo said:


> Go talk with YouTube and encourage them to enable it or write a separate app.


i did. they sent my request to development. anyone know if there is a published list of coming features to vote on?


----------



## drchristo (Mar 5, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> If you can watch on your Samsung and your Roku, why do you need Tivo to stream YouTubeTV?
> 
> LMK when YouTubeTV has a commercial SKIP command (FF sucks in the Cloud), and when they allow skipping of All commercials.
> YouTube TV Will Force You to Watch Ads on Many DVR'd Shows


because i have several other older vizio smart tvs that do NOT have youtubetv apps that are connected to tivo. and would like youtubetv on those tvs. i will probably buy a new roku which DOES have a youtubetv app. not sure what to do with my bolt and mini once youtubetv is on all tvs.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

drchristo said:


> ... not sure what to do with my bolt and mini once youtubetv is on all tvs.


eBay.
If your only use of the Tivos is for streaming, you're better off selling them and get a Roku or AppleTV or Firestick or Chromecast. TiVo is a great DVR but a poor Streaming Device. (and Streaming Services are poor DVRs)


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

NashGuy said:


> Sorry, no. You Tube TV uses its own app, separate from the main YouTube app. Right now, it's only on mobile devices and the only way to watch it on a TV is via Chromecast.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Not true. I have an 8 yr old gateway updated to windows 10 and YouTube tv works perfectly. It is actually a very good service. My brother says it is now available on 6 screens but I have not confirmed that. I can't see tivo adding that app to anything but a Roamio OTA


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You mean, through a browser window?


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> eBay.
> If your only use of the Tivos is for streaming, you're better off selling them and get a Roku or AppleTV or Firestick or Chromecast. TiVo is a great DVR but a poor Streaming Device. (and Streaming Services are poor DVRs)


+1

TiVo is horrible at streaming compared to Roku, Apple TV, et.al.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

mattyro7878 said:


> Not true. I have an 8 yr old gateway updated to windows 10 and YouTube tv works perfectly. It is actually a very good service. My brother says it is now available on 6 screens but I have not confirmed that. I can't see tivo adding that app to anything but a Roamio OTA


You can watch all OTT services in a browser. I think the point was there's no easy way (besides Chromecast) to watch YouTube TV on a TV. I think it's pretty rare for people to have a computer connected to their TV. And for the few that do, working a browser from the couch is a pain. And using a Chromecast is just as painful.

In any case, the YouTube TV app is now availble on Roku which makes the service viable for millions more people. Still too expensive for the limited lineup, IMO, compared to the competition, but it's great to have another option.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Does the Roku app have a guide? I used Youtube TV for a month, ended a few days ago and it was not on Roku. Are you sure it is? Not just announced. Problem with it was no guide beyond current and next.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

schatham said:


> Does the Roku app have a guide? I used Youtube TV for a month, ended a few days ago and it was not on Roku. Are you sure it is? Not just announced. Problem with it was no guide beyond current and next.


Yes, I'm sure it's there now. I just installed it. The screenshots show a guide. I haven't run it myself, so I'm not sure how far out it goes. Looks like your trial ended just before the app was released. You can install from the link below.
Roku

I just checked the lineup again. Still very weak with lots of gaping holes. I get twice as much on DirecTV NOW for the same price, plus it runs on every platform.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

mdavej said:


> You can watch all OTT services in a browser. I think the point was there's no easy way (besides Chromecast) to watch YouTube TV on a TV. I think it's pretty rare for people to have a computer connected to their TV. And for the few that do, working a browser from the couch is a pain. And using a Chromecast is just as painful.
> 
> In any case, the YouTube TV app is now availble on Roku which makes the service viable for millions more people. Still too expensive for the limited lineup, IMO, compared to the competition, but it's great to have another option.


I check my TCL ROKU TV regularly. It now has a guide for OTA channels which is cool and with a thumb drive you can pause. But no YouTube tv yet. Thus is the tv , not a Roku box.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

mattyro7878 said:


> I check my TCL ROKU TV regularly. It now has a guide for OTA channels which is cool and with a thumb drive you can pause. But no YouTube tv yet. Thus is the tv , not a Roku box.


I don't understand. You said you can watch Youtube TV in a browser, which we all agree on. And you're also saying the app isn't on your TV yet, which doesn't surprise me at all.

Maybe this will give you an inisight on exactly which Roku platforms get the new app.
YouTube TV is now available on select Roku devices

In any case, my point and Nash's was that the Youtube TV was on very few platforms until recently. And you still can't get it on your TV either, which supports this point.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Go to streaming channels in Roku TV, Youtube TV is their, select and add. I'm doing it as I write this.

If you don't see it go to Roku account online, find it and add.


----------



## halx (Jul 6, 2018)

Casting is great and easy. Now decide if you are going to read on, haha.

Before Tivo I had a ReplayTV I stuck with them until they were dead. Tivo is on the edge of obscurity. They have no real comp because there is no market. The last great thing skipping commercials is what replayTV did more than a decade ago. 

I sold all of my Tivo's off but 1 in the family room just so grandma/pa will still have their clicker. But I also have a generic android tablet and cast which is just so much more cool. I've used youtubetv now I am trying hulutv and paying for the commercial free hulu version. Just awesome.

Tivo's only has one play hear is anti cloud DVR open streamTV platform. Be the DVR for HuluTv, DirecTV, YoutubeTV to the local best in class DVR better than any green big but new kid on the block, Be the simple stream why start and app why not work like a provider. Another app wont cut it you guys need to be simple. Or go the way of ReplayTV. Which I still say whoa that was cool about which hey can sound great on the Tivo Obit man it was cool.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Millennials are so cool


----------



## halx (Jul 6, 2018)

Tony_T said:


> Millennials are so cool


haha I am probable your age but hey that doesn't matter

picture this you walk by a friend no actually an acquaintance seeing them doing something wrong or missing the easy win. you can't grab them a shake the sense into them the most you can do is suggest a different path or remind them Detroit may one day catch up to Asian cars, or just fade away sorry my thoughts drift I meant Tivo to the IPTV providers but you get the point right


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 27, 2018)

halx said:


> haha I am probable your age but hey that doesn't matter
> 
> picture this you walk by a friend no actually an acquaintance seeing them doing something wrong or missing the easy win. you can't grab them a shake the sense into them the most you can do is suggest a different path or remind them Detroit may one day catch up to Asian cars, or just fade away sorry my thoughts drift I meant Tivo to the IPTV providers but you get the point right


Communication skills are over-rated...and rare!


----------

